# FaceBook



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just on the Havanese Forum Face Book page. Someone is advertising their puppies-I had thought Havanese Forum would not allow someone to post puppies for sale. 
We try so hard to educate people to find the good breeders-who health test their dogs-has this stopped??
Pat


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pat, I just read about that myself. I don't know how this happened, either. Maybe HF should take their FB page down if there is no way to control that. That is upsetting because I feel the HF is still trying to educate people to go to reputable breeders and I would hate to see that FB page to ruin our name.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If you see a post on there advertising for pups I think you can use the selection tool on the left hand side and 'report as spam', the same way we do here for the trolls.

I can't find the post where the advertising occured to start the bickering, can someone go flag it?

I wish I could be on FB to police it more, but if we all report the posts as soon as we see them, someone can go remove it. 

Don't let one spoiled post ruin the many, many helpful and friendly posts that are on there, I can't see taking it down when there are other useful tips and fun picture sharing going on, we shouldn't let some troll come and try to shut us down. Also, its silly to say that we as a group condone anything harmful towards our breed, that is like saying that we condone illegal Viagra and pharmaceutical sales and cheap ipods, louis vuittons and the other silly crap that the trolls come and post for sale on here (thank you to all who report these posts!!!) Seems like they are like flies, though. You smack one down and four more come post the next day.

This is the internet, we can't control every person with online access, sadly.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

This is not the first time this type of thing happens in the HF facebok group. It is my opinion that if, for any reason, the 4 administrators of the facebook HF group can't be there every day cheching on these things then the group should be closed or the name should be changed. There are many people in that facebook group that don't visit the forum and are not aware of what we believe and try to promote. So really, that facebook group should not have Havanese Forum in its name. Just my opinion.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't even realize that there was a Facebook page. So, I did learn something new. As to changing the name (although wouldn't that still be an issue?) or shutting it down, I have no opinion since I didn't even know about it. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thumper,
Did not mean for you to take down the Face Book-just wanted the puppy ad gone. It seems to be because I could not find it this AM. We all work very hard to educate people about good breeding-the need for health testing-the need to study and make a educated decision when getting a dog-I just never want that education to stop. I want our breed loved and cherished and each new owner to love their Havie's as much as we do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Thumper,
> Did not mean for you to take down the Face Book-just wanted the puppy ad gone. It seems to be because I could not find it this AM. We all work very hard to educate people about good breeding-the need for health testing-the need to study and make a educated decision when getting a dog-I just never want that education to stop. I want our breed loved and cherished and each new owner to love their Havie's as much as we do.


I wasn't directing that statement at you, sorry if it came across that way. I just don't think an occasional spam should overshine the sharing of tips and pictures.



> It is my opinion that if, for any reason, the 4 administrators of the facebook HF group can't be there every day cheching on these things then the group should be closed or the name should be changed.


I disagree. I am not a Facebook person, I barely go there and may read my newsfeed once every few weeks, the moderators are not the solely responsible for every post on this forum nor are we responsible for every post on the FB page. Every member here has a voice for our breed, anyone can speak up against the BYB's and are encouraged to report any post they see so we can get it off quickly.

IF someone here is on Facebook on a regular basis and would like the job of policing it, please send me a convo and I can talk to the other mods and admin about hiring a few Facebook police (the pay is pretty much havanese kisses)

We are open to suggestions to help clean up the FB page, it is a great resource for many people who do not like the forum format.

Kara


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I went to the page and signed up. Most of the photos tab show puppies for sale. Perhaps someone can change the wording 

For members of the Havanese Forum, and all Havanese Lovers!
Come sign up with Havaneseforum.com the only Havanese forum on the net today with over 7,000 members and counting!

Perhaps someone can add the wording that listing puppies for sale will be hidden as spam?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The folks at HT picked up on this very fast. They mentioned it on FB also.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

To be truthful I didn't realize that this was specifically a Havanese Forum FB page. I am just dumb I guess.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

what photo tabs are you referring to? I must have awful timing at catching these BYB's, everytime I go visit it, its always a birthday picture or a question about shampoo or kennels or something like that ( I usually just scan the first handful of comments like I do on my newsfeed) so my timing hasn't been great for catching them


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I went over to take a look at the FB page... it ooks like the puppy ads have been removed, or have scrolled WAY down.

One thing I find amusing(?) bemusing(?) is how many people I see over there who are forum members here, who don't use their real name here, but their full first and last name appear on FB. Not sure I get that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah I had thought of that, too. Facebook is a social site where people don't use screen names. Not too many people use their real names here.

The facebook page has been very busy lately, there are some people who post only on there and not on here, I wonder if they think that they are on the forum on facebook? lol

Lucille, you are smart as a whip!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes Kara, I think a lot of the people on the Facebook page do think that's the forum, not realizing there is an actual website forum. (I think I just confused myself)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

irnfit said:


> The folks at HT picked up on this very fast. They mentioned it on FB also.


Of course they did!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I did scroll down to older posts and found a few puppies for sale and marked them as spam. I only went back to August 1st, though. What tabs are you talking about where you saw puppies for sale?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like another reason I'm glad we don't do Facebook. Heck, we don't even have smart phones, and both our cell phones stay in our vehicles with the messages always full. Pam still manages to spend probably an average of 4 hours a day on the phone, but I use my cell phone when I need to make a call from my truck. Our kids tell us we are behind the times. They're right. We're always behind on time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear ya there Tom. I 've got no use for facebook. I joined for a couple of weeks and had people I didn't even know , wanting to be friends. Had one guy trying to impersonate me. So I got the hell outa Dodge. Twitter, there's another one that doesn't make sense to me. Well it's 9 30 pm. and I need to have a ---- . Like someone I know cares. ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I use F/B to keep in touch with my DD who lives out of state. I will also check the Fourm page and if I see puppies listed for sale I will let HT know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I like FB because it gives me an easy way to keep in touch with my international friends and all my nieces and nephews. I just don't accept people's friend requests if I don't want know them. (or sometimes even if I DO know them, but don't want to be bothered with them!)

FB can be as big or as small as you want it to be. My Dad is on FB, but his only "friends" are relatives.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I just went back to Facebook and saw several had become the enforcer:whoo: and that the wording had been added.

Also, there are tabs at the top of site, one of which say Photos. Most of them were for puppies for sale right after I got on this morning. I can't see it on my phone app right now, just on my desktop.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great to see all of you in the group. Now we need to make a list of usernames from the forum and real name to see who is who over there. Confusing!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

shimpli said:


> Great to see all of you in the group. Now we need to make a list of usernames from the forum and real name to see who is who over there. Confusing!


I'm the same person in both places :whoo:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I just looked at pics back to April and removed 2 "for sale" pics.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I just looked at pics back to April and removed 2 "for sale" pics.


I noticed that the FB group tends to post pics and ask the occasional question, but the net reaction is not like on he forum.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am the same everywhere also. Tom I joined FB just to keep up with the family and it grows. With the political ones on, I just try not to get involved, sometimes I can't help but put my two cents i though. Mostly I try to keep up with my grandchildren. I have an ll year old, 13 and 17 year old from the same family. Sometimes I have to correct them and make them take down inapproiate posts. Their mother doesn's moniter and of course they are not supposed to be on there anyway.I frequently go to their home page to see what their friends are doing also. It is dangerous for children.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I go by Miss Paige here. Patricia on F/B.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Im me on both places too!!lol So is Ted!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am shimpli, Tere here... Teresita Carrasquillo in Facebook.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

shimpli said:


> Great to see all of you in the group. Now we need to make a list of usernames from the forum and real name to see who is who over there. Confusing!


My signature here is the same -Donnie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't been able for awhile to spend much time on FB or here, but I'm back, interestingly at a time of controversy once again. I'm so happy we have the extra eyes on FB to keep our home in cyberspace a friendly, helpful place.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good to see you around Geri! how are the troops doing!? we haven't seen pics in awhile. (hint, hint, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I am the same everywhere also. Tom I joined FB just to keep up with the family and it grows. With the political ones on, I just try not to get involved, sometimes I can't help but put my two cents i though. Mostly I try to keep up with my grandchildren. I have an ll year old, 13 and 17 year old from the same family. Sometimes I have to correct them and make them take down inapproiate posts. Their mother doesn's moniter and of course they are not supposed to be on there anyway.I frequently go to their home page to see what their friends are doing also. It is dangerous for children.


I agree! I monitor my kids social pages, but i'm amazed how many don't, even more amazed how many inappropriate things are ignored by other parents (or even in some cases, liked or commented on by a parent) Its great for employers to screen employees, but that certainly can backfire the other direction. We've gotten resumes from people claiming to have halos over their head and then we go to their social media page and they have pot leaf backgrounds and all other sorts of stuff to make me not want to hire them, lol


----------

